# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  John McAfee Vows to Unmask Cryptos Satoshi Nakamoto, Then Backs Off

## Zippyjuan

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...to-within-days

McAfee says lots of things.  He also claims that bitcoin will be worth $1 million each by the end of the year.  He said he was going to stay and fight the IRS over tax evasion but then hopped on a boat and fled the country. He also says he is running for President.  He just likes publicity. 




> ohn McAfee, the eccentric antivirus pioneer known for his brushes with the law, said he has spoken with Bitcoin creator Satoshi Nakamoto and plans to reveal the persons identity.
> 
> But the timing of the announcement is up in the air. After previously telling Bloomberg he would expose Nakamoto within a week, he backed off the plan. McAfee said Tuesday on Twitter the controversy could hurt his efforts to fight an extradition to the U.S.


https://www.ccn.com/mcafee-satoshi-nakamoto-furious




> Marketing and politics go hand in hand. McAfee is likely going to make a run at the U.S. presidency. Skeptics and non-skeptics alike might suggest that the Satoshi talk is nothing more than a way to keep his name in the spotlight. In another extremely amusing happenstance, Bloomberg (probably in desperation to get clicks out of a wasted interview) released some glorious quotes from an interview with the cybersecurity entrepreneur that one can only describe as prime McAfee:
> 
> People forget that I am a technologist, I am one of the best. My entire life Ive been tracking people who are the best in the world at hiding their identity. Finding Satoshi was a piece of cake for me.
> 
> Dont worry theres more. Big John claims that he has actually spoken to Satoshi, and the technologist has struck a nerve with the bitcoin creator:
> 
> Ive spoken with him, and he is not a happy camper about my attempt to out him.
> 
> Its pure gold; the fact that only two short quotes were useable for Bloombergs article is even more amusing. This has been fun while it lasted though, and you cant deny the conviction that the security guru displayed.

----------


## dannno

> He also claims that bitcoin will be worth $1 million each by the end of the year.





He said it would be $1 million by 2020. If it happens in December of 2020, then it got to $1 million by 2020. So it's the end of next year. 

Why can't you ever make an informational post that isn't 80% wrong??

----------


## specsaregood

> He said it would be $1 million by 2020. If it happens in December of 2020, then it got to $1 million by 2020. So it's the end of next year. 
> 
> Why can't you ever make an informational post that isn't 80% wrong??


So If somebody was meeting you somewhere and they said, "I'll be there by 10pm"  you wouldn't consider them late until 11pm?

----------


## dannno

> So If somebody was meeting you somewhere and they said, "I'll be there by 10pm"  you wouldn't consider them late until 11pm?


10pm is 10:00pm. 

2020 is not January 1, 2020. It's all year. If somebody said "I'll see you in 2020", that doesn't mean January 1, 2020 either.. unless you're at a New Years Eve party or something. Usually it is a cheeky coworker and they mean January 2, 2020. But if somebody said that to you in 2017, for example, it probably wouldn't be January 1, 2020.

----------


## specsaregood

> 10pm is 10:00pm. 
> 
> 2020 is not January 1, 2020. It's all year. If somebody said "I'll see you in 2020", that doesn't mean January 1, 2020 either.. unless you're at a New Years Eve party or something. Usually it is a cheeky coworker and they mean January 2, 2020. But if somebody said that to you in 2017, for example, it probably wouldn't be January 1, 2020.


You left out "BY" which is key to the phrase.   I'll see you BY 2020 is different than IN 2020.  I know you aren't ESL, so stop playing games with yourself.

----------


## Swordsmyth

McAfee is a joke.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> 10pm is 10:00pm. 
> 
> 2020 is not January 1, 2020. It's all year. If somebody said "I'll see you in 2020", that doesn't mean January 1, 2020 either.. unless you're at a New Years Eve party or something. Usually it is a cheeky coworker and they mean January 2, 2020. But if somebody said that to you in 2017, for example, it probably wouldn't be January 1, 2020.


He did actually say "December 31st" which I forgot and focused on the 2020 bit.  If not, he promised he will eat his own willie on television. In terms of market capitilization, I think I saw numbers which said it would require $20 trillion be used to buy bitcoins and hold them. 


https://beincrypto.com/million-dolla...e-to-be-right/




> At $1 million each, the entire circulating supply of an estimated 18 million Bitcoins will achieve a market capitalization of $21 trillion. In total, this would be worth around *25 percent of the world’s entire circulating money supply,* allowing Bitcoin to realistically cover the day-to-day volume necessary to compete as a truly global currency.

----------


## jkr

MAX
KAISER

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mysterious  website shows up implying, but not saying, that the bitcoin founder may  be unveiled on it when a countdown clock reaches zero.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Mysterious  website shows up implying, but not saying, that the bitcoin founder may  be unveiled on it when a countdown clock reaches zero.


Countdown seems to be leading to the CoinDesk Conference Consensus 2019.  Just promoting that? https://www.coindesk.com/events/consensus-2019

I right clicked on the site and hit "view page source".  Down towards the bottom it says:




> <input type="email" value="" name="EMAIL" class="email" id="mce-EMAIL" placeholder="Enter Your Email Here" required>
>         <!-- *real people should not fill this in and expect good things - do not remove this or risk form bot signups*-->

----------


## devil21

I doubt McAfee reveals that Satoshi is the NSA and MIT, though I wouldn't be surprised if McAfee does speak with the NSA.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Mysterious  website shows up implying, but not saying, that the bitcoin founder may  be unveiled on it when a countdown clock reaches zero.


So what was the Big Event the countdown supposedly led to?

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## TheTexan

> 


Is it possible that John McAfee is Q???

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Is it possible that John McAfee is Q???


I doubt it.

----------


## kpitcher

He better get to naming people while he still has the balls to do so.

----------


## Swordsmyth

John McAfee sent a body double to speak on his behalf at a  crypto-gathering, the body double disappeared right before the flight,  and woke up 11 days later drugged with no memory. McAfee complains about it from Cuba, where he claims the surveillance following him appears to be CIA or CIA-trained.
McAfee’s head of US security also falls ill.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Zippyjuan

He just wants attention. Now says he was released. Claimed he was in custody four days but he was only reported taken into custody yesterday according to the twitter feed. Just in the drunk tank overnight? Says the CIA detained him but pictures seem to be locals. 




> (don't judge my looks -* four days of confinement*).


Today:

----------

